# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 20, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Sorry if this isn't very good, I already spent half and hour on another one and lost it

:tantrum:



*HAPPY BIRHTHDAY TO Pet_Bunny!

Hope your day is awesome!

:groupparty::hug2::bestwishes:arty:



FUN BLOGS:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31099&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31959&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29005&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31535&forum_id=6

*



Please send vibes to *Pla725 *bun who's eye is all red!

:hug2:


Also send vibes to *Wabbitdad12 *bunny Dutchess who has a urinary infection!

:hearts



[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Silvie, I HATE when that happens! I do it all the time myself!

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!!! *[/align]
[align=center]:bunny18[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 20, 2008)

YAY! HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!! May your day be filled with bunny kisses and loves!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2008)

:birthdayarty0002:arty0002::birthdayarty0002:arty0002::birthdayarty0002:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STAN.*

Hope you have a really wonderful day 

Jan


----------



## Orchid (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2008)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *[/align]
[align=center]*[shadow=aqua]STAN[/shadow]*[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2008)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *[/align]
*
[align=center]
STAN
[/align]
[align=center]inkbouce:inkelepht:arty::magicwand::group::bunny18arty0002::birthday:trio:running bunny[/align]
[align=left]Susan & The Gang[/align]*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Bo. It was nice to see this announcement when I checkedin before heading off to work this morning.

I know, I lost so many posts too, and I didn't bother retyping them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Tundrakatiebean.

I did get kisses from Pebbles when I fed her this morning. 

On the other hand, Bebe left a pool of pee on the cage floor. :grumpy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Luvabun, Iam having a wonderful day. Finished work early, and just enjoying the nice sunny day.

I am using one of my birthday wishes, to wish that your move to Edmonton would hasten, and that you can come visit Pebbles and Bebe.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh SOOOSKA, that is a pretty post.

I am the same age as you. But I don't feel it.

What makes me feel old is that I can understand Roman Numerals.Like the number ... *L I *


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2008)

arty:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAN!!! arty:*



Glad to hear you're having a great day!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stan....

Did you get anything new for your camera? 

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks AngelnSnuffy.

It was so cold standing outside taking pictures of the Lunar Eclipse, that my fingers couldn't work the buttons on my camera. 
I will be posting some of those pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Did you get anything new for your camera?


Thanks Peg. I got some cash, that I will put away for a future purchase. :biggrin2:

After last night, a longer lens would be nice. I couldn't get a closer shot of the moon.


----------

